# How safe is Cairo for an Asian woman?



## Nomadfoodie (11 mo ago)

Hi all! I will be moving to Cairo for work on a short term assignment. I am very excited to experience a new culture at the same time, but the problem is I've never been to Egypt and have no idea about the safety situation. After some research, decided to find an accommodation in Maadi due to its large expat population.

But in your opinion, how safe it is for a single Asian woman to live in Maadi/Cairo? Any tips and tricks? Thank you in advance!


----------

